# SGQ - St George Mining



## System (29 September 2010)

St George Mining Limited (SGQ) has secured exploration projects in two richly mineralised areas of Australia – the North East Goldfields of Western Australia and the Pine Creek Orogen in the Northern Territory.

St George Mining has 100% ownership of a tenement package covering a contiguous area of 1,421.50 sq km in the eastern fringe of the North East Goldfields of Western Australia. The Company's tenements in this region host the Crusader Gold Project, the Zeus Nickel Project and the Empire Copper Project. Previous exploration has generated a number of attractive targets. Several of these are ready for immediate definition drilling whilst others will provide a pipeline of strong exploration targets for further assessment.

In the Northern Territory, the Company has entered into an option to acquire an 80% interest in a tenement area that is prospective for gold and uranium. The ground hosts the Blue Thunder Gold Project and the White Strike Uranium
Project. The Company has applied for two additional exploration licences in the Pine Creek region which, if granted, would increase the total project area to 1,086 sq km.

http://www.stgeorgemining.com.au


----------



## springhill (27 May 2014)

SGQ came onto my radar around 10 days ago after the announcement that BHP had handed back the licence for its East Laverton Project and an oversubscribed capital raising.
Placed a bid @ 13.5c and missed out by 0.5c, had I placed the bid @ 14c it would have realised an immediate potential profit of 50%.
Timing is everything!

Patersons have just started coverage of SGQ.
http://stgeorgemining.com.au/analysts-reports.html

My understanding is that there is a fair amount of positive industry chatter relating to the Nickel Sulphide drilling campaign, which may not amount to anything other than chatter of course.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20140527/pdf/42pvlkrmpyz2pt.pdf

IMO definitely one to keep an eye on and I will be looking for any early weakness around the 14-15c mark.


----------



## Paavfc (30 May 2014)

springhill said:


> SGQ came onto my radar around 10 days ago after the announcement that BHP had handed back the licence for its East Laverton Project and an oversubscribed capital raising.
> Placed a bid @ 13.5c and missed out by 0.5c, had I placed the bid @ 14c it would have realised an immediate potential profit of 50%.
> Timing is everything!
> 
> ...




Not to sure about the 14 - 15c range anymore....


----------



## springhill (30 May 2014)

Paavfc said:


> Not to sure about the 14 - 15c range anymore....




It seems that ship may have sailed, on the positive side the SP increase seems based upon speculation so any sucessful drilling campaign should see a price north of this level.....


----------



## greggles (20 November 2017)

SGQ up today on news of an outstanding intersection of nickel-copper sulphide mineralisation at the Mt Alexander Project.


> Drill hole MAD71 at the Stricklands Prospect has intersected:
> 
> • 17m of nickel-copper sulphide mineralisation from 37.5m downhole comprising massive, matrix, stringer, brecciated and disseminated nickel sulphides, with
> • massive nickel-copper sulphides comprising a total of 10.1m of the overall intersection




Up 46.15% today to 19c on volume of more than 27 million shares.


----------



## greggles (23 November 2017)

St George Mining continues its impressive run. Up another lazy 49% today to 33.5c.


----------



## greggles (15 December 2017)

Fairly flat market today but SGQ is a standout. Up 40.48% on good news regarding drilling results at the company's Mt Alexander Project.



> St George Mining Limited (ASX:SGQ) (‘St George Mining’ or ‘the Company’) is pleased to announce that laboratory assays have confirmed the significant high grade nickel-copper-cobalt-PGE mineralisation intersected in MAD71 at the Stricklands Prospect.
> 
> This 17.45m thick intersection of nickel-copper-cobalt-PGE mineralisation is the best intersection to date at the Mt Alexander Project and confirms this prospect area as a priority for further exploration.
> 
> ...


----------



## greggles (6 November 2018)

St George Mining recovering nicely since its announcement last Thursday that it has intersected high-grade  massive nickel-copper sulphides at the Investigators Prospect within the Mt Alexander Project.






SGQ is looking like a potential breakout with 18c serving as resistance. Watching for a catalyst to push it above 20c.


----------



## Buckfont (20 February 2019)

Infill and extension drilling at Investigators planned. Also first drilling at the Fairbridge prospect and Mt Alexander belt also planned so has the potential to improve their resource.


----------



## Buckfont (30 April 2019)

Looks like they have funding...............
St George secures loan facilities of USD4million and AUD1million• St George fully funded for drilling in 2019


----------



## Buckfont (31 August 2019)

Coming out of a trading halt Mon or Tues. Have had a solid drilling campaign for the last month, and potential for discovering more massive sulphides, which may explain the TH. Nickel price also looking very healthy.


----------



## tinhat (31 August 2019)

Buckfont said:


> Coming out of a trading halt Mon or Tues. Have had a solid drilling campaign for the last month, and potential for discovering more massive sulphides, which may explain the TH. Nickel price also looking very healthy.




If there is something exciting to report from the drilling, the timing with Nickel going off couldn't be better. Let's hope it goes boom. I hold.


----------



## greggles (9 September 2019)

SGQ on the move. Up from 16c to a high of 25.5c in the last week. Today's move was exceptionally strong on high volume.

The company responded to an ASX Price and Volume Query earlier today with the following explanation for the recent share price increase:



> The Company is currently undertaking an extensive drill programme at its flagship Mt Alexander Project (Project), located in Western Australia’s north‐eastern Goldfields, with more than 6,000m of drilling planned.
> 
> On 2 September 2019, the Company announced that drilling of an electromagnetic (EM) conductor at the Radar Prospect resulted in a new discovery of high‐grade nickel‐copper sulphides – see our ASX Release dated 2 September 2019 ‘New Discovery of Nickel‐Copper Sulphides’.
> 
> ...




I expect we'll see some further news coming through soon.


----------



## tinhat (2 December 2019)

I bought SGQ a few months ago when I went long nickel miners and explorers. Unlike MCR which I traded through the volatility, I've watched SGQ go all the way up to $0.25 and come all the way down again.

One of the things that has kept my position in SGQ quite small is the fact that John Prineas, the Executive Director & Chairman running the show is a banker not a geologist or miner.

I came across this interview with Prineas on the weekend. My interest was peaked by his comments and associated body language starting at 2:36



Then I had a look at the chart and noticed that a head and shoulders had formed on the daily. So when I woke up this morning I thought, Santa is coming, I ought to buy something and topped up on SGQ. Happy to hold for the medium term.


----------



## Buckfont (31 October 2020)

DHEM surveys have revealed 2 prime targets. Drill rig was due last week to start testing the new conductors in the Cathedrals Belt. With a very high success rate in testing these types of conductors, discovery of massive sulphides is looking good in the near term.


----------



## peter2 (20 November 2020)

Unfortunately for the holders the drill results showed that they missed the strong conductor target as "did not intersect any conductive material that could explain the very strong conductor".  They're having another go at it as well as drilling another smaller target (16200 Siemens EM conductor). 

Price dropped from 0.17 to 0.13 on the miss. I'm bidding low for a spec position in the hope they hit it next time. 

A long term shareholder (not me) and company optimist (definitely not me) thinks mgt explains their drilling programme and potential poorly.


----------



## Captain_Chaza (1 October 2022)

I have entered the little *SGQ *in the  October 2022 Classic Regatta
I cannot resist a Good Looking Chart


----------



## barney (1 October 2022)

Captain_Chaza said:


> I have entered the little *SGQ *in the  October 2022 Classic Regatta  I cannot resist a Good Looking Cha




I agree Mr Captain.

I see you are entering the classic monthly regatta based on the current chart.

I am now a little interested in the potential of the longer term chart, after inspecting your observations. Cheers.

Definitely on the watchlist!


----------



## noirua (7 October 2022)

St George Mining (ASX:SGQ) discovers new nickel targets at Mt Alexander, WA
					

St George Mining (ASX:SGQ) identifies five new nickel targets at its Mt Alexander project in Western Australia.




					themarketherald.com.au
				



St George Mining (SGQ) has identified new nickel targets at its Mt Alexander project in Western Australia.

The company completed a fixed loop electromagnetic (FLEM) survey to further constrain the anomalous response detected in the moving loop electromagnetic survey completed a couple of months ago.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (12 October 2022)

Captain_Chaza said:


> I cannot resist a Good Looking Chart




..... enough to jump as high as $0.055 on News

_High-grade lithium confirmed in rock chip samples as ongoing field mapping identifies a significant extension of the outcropping pegmatites containing visible lithium minerals _


----------



## greggles (12 October 2022)

Grades look good but I'm feeling a bit cynical considering there will need to be a capital raising soon. What does "selective rock chip samples" mean anyway?

I would wait for the details of the CR before stepping into SGQ. Too many unknowns at the moment.


----------



## peter2 (12 October 2022)

Another stock to spike higher on incidental lithium pegmatite sightings on their mineral lease. 

Seems like these Li pegmatites are reproducing rapidly in the outback.


----------



## Captain_Chaza (12 October 2022)

peter2 said:


> Another stock to spike higher on incidental lithium pegmatite sightings on their mineral lease.
> 
> Seems like these Li pegmatites are reproducing rapidly in the outback.



  Ahoy there Captain P2

I Don't EVER  Question the Charts
I prefer not to know what they do In almost all cases it works out to be Fundamental Nonsense
 eg:  Those that look for Diamonds sometimes find Gold  (Joe Gutnick)
eg; Those that look for Gold sometimes find GOLD or LITHIUM or Nothing

As long as the Chart looks good
"Diversification" is the worst idea I have ever heard of"
Makes no sense me as not all sectors are Seaworthy so why Hoist the HOPELESS  when they are doomed to be dragged behind WET Sails

 This Diverse strategy to me shows that these people are WOLVES and only want your BROKERAGE or DIRECTORS PUMPING their Share Holdings
 IMHO
If lots of Charts  say to you to  "HOIST" you hoist
If after the event you find out they were all GOLD  as in 2019
Life at Sea was GOOD!  Very Good!

In 2021 Lots of Good looking charts turned out to be in the LITHIUM classification
In 2022 The Good looking charts turned out to be ENERGY

*NB :  Does Diversified Work For You?*


----------



## Captain_Chaza (31 October 2022)

I'm in for another Month in the November Regatta

*No sign of any Bad Weather Ahead!
Hold on Tight Brave and Loyal Crew
It doesn't get much better Than THIS

Sailing the SGQ ______One Day at a TIME 





PS: Targets are only set for and by  Amateurs IMHO

Who knows what is in  for us in the future?
In the Short Term  
The Medium Term or
The Long term

Not me !*


----------



## frugal.rock (31 October 2022)

From the quarterly out today, after close, at 5:10pm.
Yes, one of those ones....

8.7 Estimated quarters of funding available (item 8.6 divided by item 8.3) 1

8.8.2 Has the entity taken any steps, or does it propose to take any steps, to raise further cash to fund its operations and, if so, what are those steps and how likely does it believe that they will be successful?

Answer: The Company continues to manage it cash reserves and will, if required, adjust spending as appropriate. The Company has received informal and preliminary approached from third parties interested in assisting with a fund raising.


_Spelling mistakes come free.
Trading mistakes don't.

I wonder if ASUC will investigate "recent trading activity" based off that 2nd sentence in the answer to 8.8.2 by The Company._


----------

